# GOMA



## Fueling Around (May 24, 2021)

Saw this on a car today


----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2021)

Don't tempt me lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 24, 2021)

I love it!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Saw this on a car today


That's a good one .


----------



## bigfurmn (May 24, 2021)

As a guy who drives truck five days a week, there are so many times I've thought about doing that to someone. Unfortunately I'm something of a driving perfectionist and am quite proud of my zero accident record. Sometimes though the thoughts, you imagine what you could do. Lol


----------



## PPG1 (May 24, 2021)

I need a sticker like that


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 25, 2021)

I have GOMA lights under my rear bumper.  AKA Powerful backup lights.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 26, 2021)

I just continually speed up, slow down, speed up, slow down.  Finally they get so fed up, the pass me and go look for someone else to tailgate.
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (May 26, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> I have GOMA lights under my rear bumper.  AKA Powerful backup lights.


Many years ago a person used their backup lights to tell a tailgater with high beams was not appreciated.  Turns out it was a Trooper.  Citizen 1 Trooper 0 in court.


----------

